# Can the key open all windows with one touch?



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

I loved the feature of the key to open all the windows and the sunroof by holding down the unlock button but it takes a long time. Is there a way to open them all with a single touch? Can this be programmed by the dealer?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

You certainly would`nt want this under all conditions....pouring rain, for instance. The commands have to be seperated somehow, therefore the prolonged button press.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

I dont think the dealer can do it, but its worth a call to find out. Wouldn't want you to drive down for no reason.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Short answer: NO

Long answer: No, no way, no programming, not a good idea. 

Very long answer: You could design and implement a circuit that can do it. The easiest way would be a seperate aftermarket alarm with a time triggered relay that opens all windows at the touch of a button. But seriously: why bother.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

iWindows. I have it and it works fine, and I have it set for one touch up and down.

http://www.tvonnav.com/iwindows.html


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Mark_325i said:


> iWindows. I have it and it works fine, and I have it set for one touch up and down.
> 
> http://www.tvonnav.com/iwindows.html[/QUOTEs


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Mark_325i said:


> iWindows. I have it and it works fine, and I have it set for one touch up and down.
> 
> http://www.tvonnav.com/iwindows.html[/QUOTE
> Since BMW started with the one touch open of the windows and sun roof on the E46 in the U.S. there have been many many posts on this site as well as other sites about one touch closing and there was never anybody to my knowledge that came up with the answer until you came along.Good for you.I hope the people that were intrested in this in the past as well as the present read your post.so they can solve there problem.Thank you,
> ...


----------

